# Hidden report shows BMWs 33 percent safer in front-side collisions than domestics



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The high-end German cars were designed for the more severe offset frontal collisions before they were a US requirement. But, this slightly diminished their performance in the less severe frontal barrier collision tests, since the crumple zones didn't completely deform.


----------



## priler (Oct 25, 2012)

you mean the IIHS small overlap test,right?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

priler said:


> you mean the IIHS small overlap test,right?


Yeah, they used to be called them "offset" tests. This issue has been around for a fed decades.


----------

